# Greek Language Summer Courses in Cyprus, June 2021



## anmes

Greek Language Summer Courses in Cyprus, June 2021
Learn4Good Larnaca is now accepting registrations for the non-intensive Greek language summer courses, which will begin on 7th June 2021. Programs at Beginners (A1, A2, A3) and Intermediate (B1,B2) levels have been announced already in our website: www.greekinlarnaca.com.cy and Advanced courses can also be organised upon request.
Please be informed that due to the uncertain situation of the coronavirus pandemic and our ongoing commitment to the health and safety of our students, all of our forthcoming courses will be conducted exclusively online in order to ensure uninterrupted learning.
For the best placement in a course, we encourage you to contact us in order to identify your Greek language level. Our tutors can be reached at the landline: (00357) 24424510.
Below you can find analytically all Greek language courses for June 2021:
• Beginner’s Greek Course A1/AM 9.00 – 10.30 / 7th June 2021
• Beginner’s Greek Course A1/PM 18.00 – 19.30 / 7th June 2021
• Beginner’s Greek Course A2/AM 9.00 – 10.30 / 7th June 2021
• Beginner’s Greek Course A2/PM 19.30 – 21.00 / 7th June 2021
• Beginner’s Greek Course A3/AM 10.30 – 12.00 / 7th June 2021
• Beginner’s Greek Course A3/PM 19.30 – 21.00 / 7th June 2021
• Intermediate Greek Course B1/AM 10.30 – 12.00 / 7th June 2021
• Intermediate Greek Course B1/PM 18.00 – 19.30 / 7th June 2021
• Intermediate Greek Course B2/PM 12.30 – 14.00 / 7th June 2021
The registration deadline has been set for the 4th June 2021 but please note that due to the limited places available, a strict order of priority by application will be followed.


----------

